# mplayer problem [solved]

## Simonheld

hallo zusammen, 

folgendes passiert:

```

simon@Balrog ~ $ mplayer -fs Pink\ Floyd\ -\ Live\ In\ Pompeya.MPG

mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libgg.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

simon@Balrog ~ $   

```

hab versucht libggi neu zu emergen hat aber nic gebracht ... ausserdem 

macht "emerge -uND world" probleme beim Paket " sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1":

```

Balrog simon # emerge -uND world

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

net-im/skype

... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1 to /

 * hal-0.5.9.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.9.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.9.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * hal-0.5.9.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking hal-0.5.9.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * You MUST build sys-apps/pciutils without the zlib USE flag

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1631:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 703:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

  hal-0.5.9-r1.ebuild, line 84:   Called die

!!! You MUST build sys-apps/pciutils without the zlib USE flag

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1/temp/build.log'.

Balrog simon #                                               

```

 Ich hab dann mal probiert pciutils neu zu emergen (nachdem ich das zlib flag aus der /etc/make.conf entfernt hatte), hat aber nichts geändert...

weis jemand was ich falsch mache?Last edited by Simonheld on Fri Jun 22, 2007 10:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Zeig mal emerge pciutils -av

----------

## Simonheld

```

emerge pciutils -av

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.4-r3  USE="zlib -network-cron" 206 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 206 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.

Balrog simon #                                                     

```

hm ... d.h. anscheinend es reicht nicht das zlib-flag aus der /etc/make.conf zu entfernen ... wie kann das emerge beibringen es richtig zu machen ?

----------

## nikaya

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Ich hab dann mal probiert pciutils neu zu emergen (nachdem ich das zlib flag aus der /etc/make.conf entfernt hatte), hat aber nichts geändert...
> 
> weis jemand was ich falsch mache?

 

Ja,ich weiß es.  :Wink: 

Das zlib-Flag aus der make.conf zu entfernen bringt nichts da das Paket es explizit anfordert.Also entweder ein klares "-zlib" in der make.conf wozu ich aber nicht rate.Besser ist es das Flag für pciutils zu entfernen:

```
echo "sys-apps/pciutils -zlib" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

----------

## Simonheld

danke ... hat des ganze jetzt auch was mit dem mplayer problem zu tun oder ist das was anderes ...

----------

## nikaya

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> danke ... hat des ganze jetzt auch was mit dem mplayer problem zu tun oder ist das was anderes ...

 

Ich glaube eher nicht.Schon mal "revdep-rebuild" versucht?

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> hab versucht libggi neu zu emergen hat aber nic gebracht 

 

So klappt das auch meistens nicht. Du solltest stattdessen mal versuchen mplayer neu zu mergen.

Oder mach, wie schon gesagt, einfach ein revdep-rebuild, das erledigt das alles automatisch.

----------

## musv

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> hallo zusammen, 
> 
> folgendes passiert:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist klar. In dem Fall mußt du normalerweise auch den mplayer neubauen und nicht die libgg, denn der mplayer ist gegen eine Version von libgg gelinkt, die auf Deinem System nicht (mehr) vorhanden ist. Allerdings ist das bei *.so.0 bissel komisch.

----------

## Simonheld

Ok jetzt gehts wieder ... ein "revdep-rebuild" hats diesmal getan ... was ich auch vorher schonmal probiert hatte, da hats nicht geklappt aber da war ja auch noch das pciutils problem ungelöst ... naja, herzlichen Dank jedenfalls !!!

----------

## nikaya

Zu der unsäglichen pciutils/USE=zlib-Geschichte habe ich noch folgendes gefunden:

http://ciaranm.org/show_post/142

Ziemlich strange.  :Shocked: 

----------

## trent

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> Ok jetzt gehts wieder ... ein "revdep-rebuild" hats diesmal getan ... was ich auch vorher schonmal probiert hatte, da hats nicht geklappt aber da war ja auch noch das pciutils problem ungelöst ... naja, herzlichen Dank jedenfalls !!!

 

Emergen von mplayer brachte nichts, weil dieser libgg.so.0 nicht direkt verwendet, sondern gegen libgii.so.1 verlinkt.

Diese ist fehlerhaft gegen libgg.so.0 verlinkt gewesen. emerge libgii hätte es gebracht.

----------

